# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Pucanje međice, šav i velika nužda

## Totto

Na porodu mi nisu radili epiziotomiju, ali mi je pukla međica i to ravno u smijeru anusa, mislim da imam dva vanjska šava, za unutarnje ne znam. Danas, četvrti dan nakon poroda me tjera na veliku nuždu, ali ja nema šanse da odem na wc jer imam osjećaj da ću se raspuknuti po šavu  :Sad: 

Znam da to kad tad moram obaviti, ima li načina da si ublažim bol..? Iskustva?

----------


## iva1602

bilo bi dobro da ti je stolica što mekša pa da ti lakše ide... popij dulcolax, ili jedi hranu koja otvara tipa suhe šljive, kompot neki.... drugi pametan savjet ti nemam..ja sam prvi put umirala od te stolice jer sam bila i pukla i rezana uzduž i poprijeko,a sad drugi put nisam rezana malo sam samo pukla ali opet sam nakon poroda imala tvrdu stolicu i hemeroide...užas.... dulcolax mi je olakšao situaciju...

----------


## iva1602

e da, i znaš što još pomaže...poljevanje toplom vodom dolje dok obavljaš veliku nuždu....

----------


## klaudija

meni je isto dulkoax pomogao, obavila sve bez problema i bez boli.

----------


## Totto

O da, i vanjske hemeroide sam prilikom tudova dobila...Inače imam odličnu probavu i nikakvih problema sa stolicom izuzev par dijareja pri kraju trudnoce..Najgore mi je što me tjera na wc a ja zadržavam u sebi jer je bol kad pokušam neizdrživa....

----------


## Bonavia

Ja sam imala puknuće na tom mjestu sa 4 šava i grozne hemoride.
Cure su ti napisale za stolicu i prehranu na to paziti.Također sam se bojala da to sve ne popuca,no sve je bilo ok.Nakon nužde mi je odgovaralo mlako tuširanje i Octenisept na šavove,a popila sam povremeno i Lupocet.
Za stolicu su mi još u rodilištu dali Duphalac sirup,to mogu i dojilje uzimati.Za hem.Faktu mast.

----------


## Sirius Black

I ja sam pukla i bila šivana, i u rodilištu mi nisu dali nikakvu krutu hranu, bila sam samo na juhi, jogurtima i sl. Probaj maksimalno omekšati stolicu i popiti nekaj da te potjera tak da ne možeš zadržati. Već ti je to zaraslo tak da ne može sigurno ništ biti od normalne stolice, samo taj strah blokira. I mene je strah bilo da mi sve ne popuca, ali sam imala stolicu 2 dana nakon poroda i sve je bilo ok.

----------


## S2000

Ja moram priznat da mi je bilo teze obaviti v.nuzdu nakon poroda nego li roditi. 
Plakala sam satima u wc-u doma, uzasno uzasno. Al nekako sam prezivjela. Radije bi tri puta zaredom rodila! Kasnije me spasilo kantarionovo ulje.

----------


## alef

Nemam carobno rjesenje, stisni zube i obavi to sto prije, dok nije stolica otvrdla... Bas grozna recenica, znam  :Sad: 
Ja sam imala gadnu epi, gadne hemerodie, ali eto ta prva stolica prosla skroz bezbolno, ne znam kako. Sjedit nisam mogla 12 dana, ali eto u wc otic jesam  :Smile:

----------


## *meri*

magnezij? mene spasio u trudnoci.

----------


## ...ribica

kod nas u rodilištu imaju pravilo. ako nisi 3 dana nakon poroda "kakila" dobijaš čepić i obavljaš to pod "nadzorom". ja sam isto bila te sreće i dobila čepić. obavila to bez muke. brzo i bezbolno. ali zato kad sam došla doma imala sam problema. i najviše mi je pomogao kompot od šljive.

----------


## *meri*

> kod nas u rodilištu imaju pravilo. ako nisi 3 dana nakon poroda "kakila" dobijaš čepić i obavljaš to pod "nadzorom". ja sam isto bila te sreće i dobila čepić. obavila to bez muke. brzo i bezbolno. ali zato kad sam došla doma imala sam problema. i najviše mi je pomogao kompot od šljive.


kod nas te nitko ni ne pita da li si to obavila ili ne.

----------


## Boxica

meni su u Petrovoj nakon poroda dali Purisan granule (ima ih za kupiti u apotekama)...
prah se umiješa u mlaku vodu i popije ujutro na tašte...tokom dana su 2-3 stolice...ja sam bila presretna s time!!  :Very Happy:  
nastavila sam ih piti dva tjedna nakon poroda (recimo svaka 2-3 dana) dok se nije sve iznormaliziralo

----------


## Boxica

> kod nas te nitko ni ne pita da li si to obavila ili ne.


ja sam prošla tri rodilišta (Merkur, SD i Petrova) i u sva tri sam morala obaviti "stvar" prije puštanja kući

----------


## *meri*

> ja sam prošla tri rodilišta (Merkur, SD i Petrova) i u sva tri sam morala obaviti "stvar" prije puštanja kući


eee al nisi bila u puli!  :Sad:

----------


## Totto

ipak nije bilo tako strašno kakao sam mislila da će biti, samo se treba skroz opustiti i ne tiskati, već pustiti da se crijevo samo isprazni  :Smile: 

ali imam drugo pitanje vezano za šavove...danas kad sam ih malo bolje pogledala(vidim tri vanjska), ostala sam zaprepaštena kako sam zašivena  :Shock:  ...da se slikovito izrazim, područje između rodnice i anusa mi sad izgleda kao dodatne stidne usne, lijeva strana međice je zašivena za desnu tako da je lijeva strana međice van, a desna unutar šava.Nisam medicinske struke, ali sumnjam da bi to tako trebalo izgledati!

----------


## Beti3

> ja  sam morala obaviti "stvar" prije puštanja kući


Zato sam se i ja čudila otvaračici teme. Kod nas nije bilo doma prije nego obaviš stvar, tj.pokakiš se. Pa daš "sve od sebe" samo da odeš doma :Grin: .

----------


## Beti3

Totto, trebalo bi ovako izgledati:
http://4mother.info.otrocarije.net/m...by_crowns.html

Znači, koža do kože, u istom nivou, šav svakih oko 7-8 mm. No, ako je još natečeno, izgleda čudno.
Kako ti inače zarastaju rane? Ako imaš sklonost stvarati velike ožiljke, vjerojatno će ti i tu tako biti.

Mislim da je još prerano da bi izgled bio konačan. Sad sam pogledala, 8 dana! Strpi se, doć će to na mjesto. :Smile:

----------


## ...ribica

meni nije zaraslo kak treba  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  ja sam 7 dan nakon poroda usisavala stan i kad sam podigla usisavač osjetila sam da je nešto puklo. vjerojatno mi je ispao  šav i sad mi tamo dolje ne izgleda ravno,nego kao da je jedna strana malo duža od druge.


nego da pitam sad ja vas iskusnije. jel moguće da se to dolje popravi kad idući put budem rađala,pa da im kažem da me recnu i lijepo sve zašiju ponovo? jel moguće da se može bar malo popraviti stanje?

pitala sam si mužića jel on tamo dolje vidi neku razliku i on mi veli da mu izgleda isto kao i prije poroda,ajde to me malo tješi,ali ja bi svoju pipi nazad.  :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

Ona bi nazad... :Laughing: 
Nema nazad. Ne možeš vratiti himen, ne možeš vratiti pipi na onu prije poroda. 
Osim plastičnom operacijom. Kod vrlo stručnog plastičara, koji ima i umjetničku dušu. :Smile: 

A i zašto bi vraćala? Rodila si, i nisi ista kao prije, ni psihički ni fizički. Samo si pametnija, iskusnija, više znaš...

----------


## Zara1

> Zato sam se i ja čudila otvaračici teme. Kod nas nije bilo doma prije nego obaviš stvar, tj.pokakiš se. Pa daš "sve od sebe" samo da odeš doma.


mene  nakon 1, a ni nakon 2 poroda nije nitko ništa pitao u vezi toga. a drugi put sam išla doma dan nakon poroda.


nakon prvog poroda mi je pomogao neki sirup od šljiva iz ljekarne, a nakon drugog mi nije trebalo ništa jer nisam bila rezana.

----------


## Totto

*Beti3*, nisam imala epiziotomiju, već sam pukla pa mi je šav ravno od ulaza u rodnicu do anusa, a ne u stranu kakav bude kod epiziotomije 

*ribica*, moguće da se i meni dogodilo da je ispao šav jer sam slabo mirovala, odmah sam morala sjesti na ranu jer inače nema šanse da bi se uspela na visoki bolnički krevet, tako da sam svako malo bila na rani...

i još jedna stvar, konac koji je najbliži ulazu u rodnicu nije povezao obje strane kože, već između ima par mm lufta...ne znam je li zbog moj prevelike aktivnosti ili do čega drugoga, ali sve mi se čini da nije dobro...

----------


## KayaR

Meni je pukao sav nakon sest dana,tj kada sam stigla kuci.Nije me nista bolelo,sedela sam,cimala se oko bebe...i eto.
I otisla sam nazad u porodiliste,te me ginic koji me je poradjao(i sio)zasio ponovo,i to "na zivo".
Na sve sam pristala,samo da "dobijem svoju pipi nazad"...
Onda sam iscupala konac zajedno s uloskom  :Sad:  a bilo me je sram da se opet pojavim.
I tako je i ostalo...
Kada to zaraste,nema pomoci.Drugi put sam rodila nakon 17 meseci,i jedina je sreca sto me nisu ponovo sekli.
Moj "povecani"otvor je bio taman dovoljan za bebu.
I na trecem porodjaju takodje...
Isprve sam patila,ali sada smo se svi na to navikli:D

----------


## ...ribica

> Ona bi nazad...
> Nema nazad. Ne možeš vratiti himen, ne možeš vratiti pipi na onu prije poroda. 
> Osim plastičnom operacijom. Kod vrlo stručnog plastičara, koji ima i umjetničku dušu.
> 
> A i zašto bi vraćala? Rodila si, i nisi ista kao prije, ni psihički ni fizički. Samo si pametnija, iskusnija, više znaš...


 ma ok je ona onak...mislim kontate??? dok se s***am,fino bude,ugodno i tak to... mislim da ne idem u detalje...jel?  :Laughing:  

znam da neće biti kao prije nikad (osim ako ne platim nekog plastičnog kirurga),ali ovo što je tak razdvojeno me skroz nervira. 

a šta se to ne može ušiti ponovo? hahaha,kako sam naivna.... :Laughing:

----------


## KayaR

Pa moze dok je rana jos sveza,moj slucaj...kasnije ne moze.
I meni je bilo tako par mm razdvojeno.(gledala ja u ogledalce  :Razz:  )
Mislim da Dr nije to dobro uhvatio koncem,vec suvise plitko,zato se tkivo prokinulo...grrrr

----------


## Peterlin

Pa nisam sigurna da se ne može tako nešto popraviti. Treba pitati ginekologa (po potrebi i reći da nije baš ugodno, da se ne radi samo o estetici) i ne vidim razloga zašto se ne bi moglo zašiti ako klopara??? Dakako, ako je već zaraslo, to spada u domenu plastike, ali koja razlika - uši, nos ili poštovani dio tijela?

Mene su isto izrezali uredno, sa strane, jako duboko i dugo duuugo sam imala lijepi debeli ožiljak. Sad nakon 11 godina je ok. Da mi se raspao šav, išla bih na reklamaciju. 

Inače, bliska osoba imala je takav slučaj (puknuće međice) na prvom porodu i za drugi porod su joj savjetovali carski, što je i učinjeno. Treba pitati doktore bez ikakvog ustručavanja, pa to im je posao!

----------


## ...ribica

ja sam mislila da se to može ponovo zašiti kad budem na drugom porodu,aj kako glupo...  :Laughing:  

ja njima mislila reći da drugi put režu i ako ne treba,samo da se zašije ponovo,ali eto tješi me da će druga beba lakše izaći... haha.... jesam li opet naivna sad? :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> *Beti3*, nisam imala epiziotomiju, već sam pukla pa mi je šav ravno od ulaza u rodnicu do anusa, a ne u stranu kakav bude kod epiziotomije 
> 
> *ribica*, moguće da se i meni dogodilo da je ispao šav jer sam slabo mirovala, odmah sam morala sjesti na ranu jer inače nema šanse da bi se uspela na visoki bolnički krevet, tako da sam svako malo bila na rani...
> 
> i još jedna stvar, konac koji je najbliži ulazu u rodnicu nije povezao obje strane kože, već između ima par mm lufta...ne znam je li zbog moj prevelike aktivnosti ili do čega drugoga, ali sve mi se čini da nije dobro...


Totto, još je jako friško od poroda, pričekaj još sedam -deset dana pa će  za to vrijeme konci ispasti i tkivo splasnuti (ja sam imala klasičnu epi i drugi put spontano pucanje na mjestu kao i ti, čak u obliku slova L, šavove brojila nisam). Uglavnom , mene je zanemarivo boljela rana od pucanja , obzirom da sam bila pukla samo u dva sloja , da li je tebi i mišić pukao, to je jako rijetko ako nije epi u pitanju? Ali su me grozno boljeli hemeroidi (da nije to u pitanju kod tebe?), zaista grozno, uzimala sam Portalak par dana samo da se prislilm da mi se probava izregulira, plus što sam mazala desetak dana sa Faktu masti (koaj nije preporučljiva za doilje , ali nije bilo druge). Ako imaš gnojni iscedak iz rane  ili je rana jako crvena tada je zabrinjavajuće. Da ti šavovi bolje zarastu pomoglo bi ti ispiranje nakon svakog mokrenja , i nekoliko puta dnevno ispiranje u ćaju od hrastove kore.

----------


## Eci

Može se popraviti. Mene su prvi put grozno zašili i jedan dio kože je visio. Rekla mi je ginička da napomenem pri sljedečem porodu da mi to srede i zbilja jesu. Ne znam kako, ali više ništa ne visi. A i ožiljak se jedva vidi.

----------


## martinaP

> ja sam mislila da se to može ponovo zašiti kad budem na drugom porodu,aj kako glupo...  
> 
> ja njima mislila reći da drugi put režu i ako ne treba,samo da se zašije ponovo,ali eto tješi me da će druga beba lakše izaći... haha.... jesam li opet naivna sad?



Meni se to samo popravilo na drugom porodu - puklo je točno ono što je trebalo (što nije bilo najbolje sašiveno poslije prvog poroda), a nisu me šivali nego je samo zacijelilo, i to savršeno.

----------


## ...ribica

> Meni se to samo popravilo na drugom porodu - puklo je točno ono što je trebalo (što nije bilo najbolje sašiveno poslije prvog poroda), a nisu me šivali nego je samo zacijelilo, i to savršeno.


 zar je i to moguće? uf,hvala,utješila si me malo. :Grin:

----------


## nahla

mene spasili glicerinski čepići, skroz omekšaju stolicu

----------


## erina

Ni mene prvi put u Zd nitko ništa pitao  :Undecided: , sad ćemo vidjeti drugi put jel situacija drugačija. Stolicu sam imala tek 4 ili 5 dan, čak nije bilo ni strašno kako sam očekivala al svejedno su me hemići nakon nje sredili gore nego porod  :No:

----------


## puntica

> Zato sam se i ja čudila otvaračici teme. Kod nas nije bilo doma prije nego obaviš stvar, tj.pokakiš se. Pa daš "sve od sebe" samo da odeš doma.


tako je bilo i na SD kad sam rodila
drugi dan su me pitali dal sam imala stolicu, rekla sam da ne pa sam dobila čepić. ali nema šanse da bih to mogla samo tako obaviti čak ni uz čepić (osim što sam popucala od do i nisam mogla ni sjest normalno, moš mislit šta bi sjela na one ogavne wc-e i lijepo se opustila i obavila šta trebam - ni u ludilu)

treći dan su me pitali dal sam imala stolicu, jer ako nisam onda ne mogu doma. rekla sam: naravno da sam imala (lagala sam). i ošla doma, i tamo lijepo to obavila normalno, bez čučanja nad prljavim wc-om, uz topli oblog prije i poslije uz sav komoditet (unatoč činjenici što je boljelo za poludit, i ne samo taj put nego cijelih mjesec dana nakon poroda. užas)

----------


## tejana

Bok svima!
rodila sam prije nešto više od dva mjeseca. 10 ak dana nakon javio mi se problem mislim sa hemeroidima, naime, nakon stolice uredno ostaje krv na papiru! Ispočetka me užasno boljelo kad bi stolica izlazila, kao da me netko ponovno siječe! Postepeno je bol nestajala, ali krv uredno ostaje skoro nakon svake stolice!
Bila sam na pregledu kod ginića, rekao mi je da su to vjerovatno unutarnji hemići, i ako nastave da se javim kirurgu! Mene je užasno strah toga, pa sam čitala kako su vam razno razni tretmani pomagali!
E sad, interesira me da li kog unutarnjih hemeroida pomaže ulje gospine trave ili neka druga mast?
HELP!!!

----------


## tejana

A isto tako sam 3. dan nakon poroda dobila dulcolax, i satolica je prošla bezbolno, no nakon toga imam užasnih problema s vjetrovima!!!! Strašno nešto!! Ima li ko kakvu pomoć za rješavanje vjetrova??

----------


## Totto

moju cimericu iz sobe koja je išla doma isti dan kad i ja su pitali prije otpusta, ali ona nije imala epi nit je popucala, al kako nije imala stolicu, dali su joj onaj prašak sa P koji je netko gore spominjao

mene nisu planirali pustiti taj dan, ali kako sam pitala je li s bebom i samnom sve ok i možemo li doma, valjda su zaboravili, a i da jesu, ja bi lagala da jesam iz istog razloga kao i *puntica*

----------


## S2000

U DBK pitaju jesi li imala stolicu. Ako nisi dobijes cepic. Meni ni to nije pomoglo. Toliko muke i truda za nista, a beba vristi a ti nemozes ni na wc a ni sa wc-a... Drugi put cu lagat da sam imala stolicu i te muke odradit kuci. Uzasno mi je to bilo. Skoro isto uzasno kao i vaginalni pregled 9 dana nakon poroda kojim su mi pukli savove.

----------


## KayaR

I kod nas pitaju...."dobro jutro,da li ste kakili?" :Rolling Eyes: 
Naravno da sam lagala,sva tri puta :Grin:

----------


## S2000

> I kod nas pitaju...."dobro jutro,da li ste kakili?"
> Naravno da sam lagala,sva tri puta


 :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

U rodilište sam uzela malu flašu Donata Mg (naravno, preventivno).
Počela sam ga piti nakon poroda. Kako je bilo ljeto, Donat je bio taman blago topao, baš kako treba.
Odradio je super posao. Stolicu sam imala odmah drugi dan, bez ikakvih problema, a bila sam prilično rezana.
Pomaže uzeti npr. uložak (Vir 80) i pritisnuti lagano šav, tako da dobiješ taj neki osjećaj da se ne bude šav raspao kad stisneš.

----------


## Totto

ja sam tu prvu stolicu cijeli dan zadržavala, bojala sam se da će mi se šavovi raspuknuti jer zadnji šav završava baš na anusu, ali me navečer tako potjeralo da sam se samo pomolila i opustila, ništa nisam stiskala, pustila sam crijevo da samo istisne stolicu i uopće me nije bolilo, a trebalo je i te kako, znači caka je bila u *ne* tiskanju, opuštenosti

od tada imam stolicu svaki dan i ništa ne tiskam, samo pustim da je tijelo samo izbaci

----------


## tejana

> Bok svima!
> rodila sam prije nešto više od dva mjeseca. 10 ak dana nakon javio mi se problem mislim sa hemeroidima, naime, nakon stolice uredno ostaje krv na papiru! Ispočetka me užasno boljelo kad bi stolica izlazila, kao da me netko ponovno siječe! Postepeno je bol nestajala, ali krv uredno ostaje skoro nakon svake stolice!
> Bila sam na pregledu kod ginića, rekao mi je da su to vjerovatno unutarnji hemići, i ako nastave da se javim kirurgu! Mene je užasno strah toga, pa sam čitala kako su vam razno razni tretmani pomagali!
> E sad, interesira me da li kog unutarnjih hemeroida pomaže ulje gospine trave ili neka druga mast?
> HELP!!!


 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  
Ima li itko kakvo riješenje??

----------


## S2000

Ne bih znala ali ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla na pregled da se utvrdi da li su to stvarno unutarnji hemeroidi. Pa shodno nalazu bi lijecila.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> U DBK pitaju jesi li imala stolicu. Ako nisi dobijes cepic. Meni ni to nije pomoglo. Toliko muke i truda za nista, a beba vristi a ti nemozes ni na wc a ni sa wc-a... Drugi put cu lagat da sam imala stolicu i te muke odradit kuci. Uzasno mi je to bilo. Skoro isto uzasno kao i vaginalni pregled 9 dana nakon poroda kojim su mi pukli savove.


pitaju samo ako nije guzva.... :Laughing:  mene su upozorili da to pitaju i ja se pripremila na laz ali nitko nista....jedva su nas cekali otpustit jer nije bilo nijednog slobodnog kreveta a ni cistih plahti... (pa smo bile zamoljene da ne krvarimo po njima... :Laughing: )

----------


## Beti3

> Ima li itko kakvo riješenje??


tejana, možda nisu hemeroidi nego fissura ani. Ona boli kao da nož reže. I krvari crvenom krvlju nakon stolice. I ne može se sjediti bezbolno. Isto se može pojaviti nakon poroda, ali i inače.

Pregled kod kirurga nije bolan, možda samo osjetiš neugodu, ali oni to za sekund pogledaju.

Ako je fisura, pomoći će ti sjedeće kupke u kamilici i obilno ispiranje anusa kamilicom nakon svake stolice. Boli kad feces uđe u napuklinu te se sluznica upali. Zato treba ispirati da se odstrani svaki trag. Ako ti se stanje nakon 2-3 dana smiri po tome, onda nisu hemeroidi. Fisura (napuklina) zaraste za oko tjedan dana ako se pazi da nije tvrda stolica i ako se ispire.

Za hemeroide treba ipak više vremena i pravi lijekovi.
Zato treba pregled da se odredi dijagnoza.

----------


## tejana

Hvala na odgovoru! 
Iako ja nemam apsolutno nikakvih poteškoća sa sjedenjem, ni ikakvom boli više, samo krv...
Pa dana se smiri pa opet... 
Uh!! 
 :Sad:

----------


## tejana

Thanks!

----------


## Anemona

Beti3, moguće je to što pišeš. Moja mama je nedavno operirala tu fissuru ani, jer je dugo čekala s njom.
Zato pravac kod dr., dok se može riješiti lako.

----------


## marusha99

> Ja moram priznat da mi je bilo teze obaviti v.nuzdu nakon poroda nego li roditi. 
> Plakala sam satima u wc-u doma, uzasno uzasno. Al nekako sam prezivjela. Radije bi tri puta zaredom rodila! Kasnije me spasilo kantarionovo ulje.


S2000 ovo kao da sam ja pisala, sve isto/identično kod mene.
Spasili su me kompot, od toga stolica dosta omekšala

----------


## Optimisticna

Ja sam bila rezana (5 šavova vani i 2 unutra) i dobili smo tabletice za "ići" ako nismo dan ranije "išle" . Ja si mislim kako ću jednom morati  "ići" i šljoknem ja prvu (dobile smo po dvije) i poslje dva sata ništa. Drmnem drugu i za petnaest minuta odletim da, no... "idem". I sjednem i mantram "opustiiiiiiii seeeeeee, opustiiiiiiiiiii seeeee....." Kad sam se vratila cimerice se smiju i kažu mi kako se iz wc-a čulo "Ommmmmmmmmmmmm, ommmmmmmmmmmm......" Bila sam toliko koncentrirana da nisam skužila da vičem.  Vrijedilo je bruke.  Bio mi je problem samo taj prvi put, više kao psihička blokada.

----------


## Platica

Pozz, mozete li molim vas reci gdje je drugi put rodila casa prijateljica? Ja sam na prvom porodu imala pucanje 4 stupnja i jedna dr.mi je savjetovala obavezan carski, moj doktor ne misli da je problem kao ni drugi u Zadarskom rodilistu, a ja ne zelim sebi komplikacije za cijeli zivot  :Sad: . Po njima vise komplikacija mogu imati od carskog nego da puknem opet tako, uzas  :Sad:

----------


## Platica

Pitanje se odnosilo na Peterlin, malo sma smotana  :Smile:

----------

